# A ship construction question



## Brian60 (May 6, 2015)

while researching an anchor handler I am modelling I came across a term I had not heard before.

On searching the internet it cropped up in many ship building sites but no description of what it actually means, so could anyone enlighten me please?
The term is--Aftship SB&PS

and the context it was used in is below......

The piping plant to be arranged as two systems. The plant to be capable of
discharging two types of dry bulk simultaneously through two separate discharge
lines. Air dryer to be provided for the discharge line.
Fill/discharge piping to be 5". Fill/discharge stations to be equipped with 5" fig. 206
female unions. Bending radius for the fill/discharge pipes to be minimum 5” diameter
in general. Bending radius for the vent pipes to be minimum 300mm


Discharge/Fill stations
Fuel oil : Aftship SB&PS
Drillwater : Aftship SB&PS
Freshwater : Aftship SB&PS
Cement : Aftship SB&PS
Liquid mud : Aftship SB&PS
For liquid mud tanks, separate drop lines to be arranged.
In liquid mud tanks, bilge wells to be arranged.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

SB & PS try Starboard & Port Side.


----------



## Brian60 (May 6, 2015)

Thanks Robert.

Perhaps I was overthinking it. I had thought it may be that but it just sounded to simple to be true.


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

This will be 'Starboard and Port Side' in Text Talk. Obviously the previous sequence of Port and then Starboard no longer applies.

John


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

We could revert to "Larboard" and fool everyone.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Or LHS, RHS and NHS.

Nobody has any doubt what they mean!


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

*Nhs*



Barrie Youde said:


> Or LHS, RHS and NHS.
> 
> Nobody has any doubt what they mean!


No Hind sight???


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

There is the Golden Hind, but that is only one ship!


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Barrie Youde said:


> There is the Golden Hind, but that is only one ship!


Could this be the ship that started the Golden Rivet?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Farmer John said:


> Could this be the ship that started the Golden Rivet?


No thats the GOLDEN BEHIND(Jester)


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

I knew a man who thought that stern-glands were piles.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought the Poop Deck is where Old Mans dog went for a crap!


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

Barrie Youde said:


> I knew a man who thought that stern-glands were piles.


Aren't they?! Blimey!


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> I thought the Poop Deck is where Old Mans dog went for a crap!


And I thought it was for all of us.


----------

